# [Lesertest] Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) - s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. September 2012)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
Lesertest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1. Beschreibung der eigenen Person*
Mein Name ist Kevin und ich bin 18 Jahre alt. Mein angeborenes Interesse für Technik und Naturwissenschaft hat mich vor etwas über einem halben Jahr schlussendlich in die Welt der Computer-Hardware geführt, ich bin also vergleichsweise noch ziemlich grün hinter den Ohren. Trotzdem kenne ich mich schon recht gut mit der Materie Hardware aus und dachte mir, ich versuche mich mal an einem Lesertest.
Und jetzt: Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 


*2. Danksagung*
Natürlich darf bei keinem Lesertest die Danksagung fehlen!
Hiermit möchte ich mich herzlich bei Thermalright für die Bereitstellung, bei PC-Cooling für den Versand des Testobjekts und bei der PCGH für die Auswahl als Lesertester bedanken.


*3. Informationen zum Produkt*
Was macht aus dem Macho einen Rev. A?
Am beliebten Thermalright HR-02 Macho wurden drei Dinge geändert, mit denen er sich den Titel „Rev. A“ verdient hat:
1. *Die Farbgebung des Lüfters wurde verändert*, weshalb auf dem massiven Kühlblock nun ein schicker weißer Rotor in einem dazu passenden schwarzen Rahmen seine Runden dreht. Die Drehzahlen bleiben jedoch bei 900 bis 1200 RPM, was einen Luftdurchsatz von 95 bis 124 m3/h nach sich zieht.
2. Die zweite Veränderung ist nicht nur visueller Natur, sondern erleichtert die Montage des Kühlers auf dem Mainboard: dem HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)liegt nun serienmäßig ein *extralanger Schraubenzieher* mit Magnetspitze bei.
3. Zusätzlich findet der Macho nun auch problemlos auf allen Mainboards mit dem *Sockel 2011* seinen Platz.

Technische Daten:
Länge (mit Lüfter):	152mm
Breite (mit Lüfter):	136mm
Höhe (mit Lüfter):	163mm
Gewicht (mit Lüfter):	870g
Heatpipes:			6 Stück
Lüfteranschluss:		4-pin, PWM-gesteuert
Lüfterdrehzahl:		900 – 1300 RPM (gemessen: max. XXXX  RPM)
Sockelkompatibilität:	Intel:	775,1155, 1156, 1366, 2011; AMD: AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1[/LIST]


*4. Lieferumfang* 
Der Kühler befindet sich in einem schwarz-grünen Karton, auf dem sich jeweils auf der Vorder- und Rückseite ein Bild des Kühlers befindet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der rechten Seite des Kartons ist eine Tabelle mit den Technischen Daten des HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) und einige Auszeichnungen, die der Kühler erhalten hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Öffnen des Kartons findet man als erstes eine weiße Pappschachtel vor, in der sich das Montagematerial für den Kühler und den Lüfter, sowie eine kleine Tüte mit Wärmeleitpaste befinden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Unter der schachtel befinden sich der massive Kühler, der Lüfter und der extralange Schraubenzieher, der einen Teil des Zusatzinhaltes der Revision A darstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lammellen der Kühlkörpers und die Auflagefläche sind vernickelt, während die Heatpipes kupferfarben geblieben sind. Der Lamellenabstand beträgt 3mm und etwas weiter hinten in der Mitte des Kühlkörpers befindet sich ein 
ovales Loch, das die Montage des Kühlers erleichtert, dazu später mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der mitgelieferte Schraubenzieher hat eine Länge von etwas über 15cm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist ein TY-147 in schwarz-weißem Design und mit einem Durchmesser von 140mm, wobei er aber die Montagepunkte eines 120mm-Lüfters aufweist, das Kabel des Lüfters besitzt 4 Pins, was bedeutet, dass der Lüfter PWM-gesteuert ist und ist gesleeved.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt sind im Lieferumfang enthalten:
1 Kühlkörper
1 Montagerahmen
1 Backplate
1 Backplate-Einsatz
1 Befestigungsplatte
4 Rädelschrauben
4 Sockel 2011-Adapterschrauben
5 M3 L10 Schrauben
7 M3 L6 Schrauben
4 kleine Unterlegscheiben (Intel)
4 große Unterlegscheiben (AMD)
4 Antivibrationspads
2 Lüfterklammern
1 extralanger Schraubenzieher
1 Päckchen Wärmeleitpaste
1 TY-147 Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Verarbeitung*
Soweit sind alle Teile sauber verarbeitet und ohne Kratzer oder Produktionsfehler, bis auf zwei Ausnahmen:
1. Eine der Lüfterklammern war leicht verbogen, was bei der Montage des Lüfters zuerst etwas Probleme bereitete. Dies konnte aber durch Zurechtbiegen der Klammer behoben werden.
2. An einer Ecke sind die Kühllamellen verbogen, was aber eher optische als einen leistungstechnische Nachteile bereiten sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6. Montage*
Kommen wir nun zur Montage des Kühlers.
Der Kühler ließ sich schnell und einfach montieren. Um den Montagevorgang zu verbildlichen wird eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung der Montage folgen, hierzu wurde das Mainboard augebaut.

Schritt 1: Vier der M3 L10 Schrauben werden an der entsprechenden Bohrung, je nach Sockel, durch die Backplate gesteckt und jeweils mit einer der vier kleinen Unterlegscheiben versehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Schritt 2: Der Backplate-Einsatz wird in die Backplate eingesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schritt 3: Das Mainboard wird auf die Backplate gelegt, sodass die Schrauben sich in den dafür vorgesehenen Bohrungen am Mainboard befinden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Schritt 4: Die vier Rädelschrauben werden auf die aus dem Mainboard herausragenden Schrauben geschraubt, wodurch die Backplate befestigt wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Schritt 5: Der Montagerahmen wird auf die Rädelschrauben geschraubt und die Befestigungsplatte sorgt dafür, dass der Kühler fest auf Mainboard sitzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Leider gab es bei der Montage des Kühlers auch Probleme: Aufgrund des geringen Abstandes zwischen CPU-Sockel und RAM-Bänken musste ich meine Arbeitsspeicherbesetzung um einen Riegel verringern, da dieser mit dem Lüfter des Machos kollidierte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Desweiteren könnte die Größe des Kühlkörpers bei einigen Mainboards auch dazu führen, dass der oberste PCI(e)-Slot blockiert wird, was besonders bei Grafikkarten mit Backplate der Fall sein könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*7. Das Testsystem*
Nun möchte ich die Testsysteme vorstellen, in denen der HR-02 Macho auf Heatpipes und Kühllamellen geprüft werden soll:

System 1 – Der Gaming-Rechner:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K (übertaktet auf 4,0GHz bei einer Spannung von 1,05V)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair A50
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Grafikkarte: MSI R7850 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Corsair TX650W
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Das System wird mit insgesamt 4 Gehäuselüftern belüftet. In der Front saugen zwei 120mm-Lüfter die Luft in das Gehäuse, aus dem sie von einem weiteren  120mm-Lüfter und einem 140mm-Lüfter wieder herausbefördert wird.
Der Corsair A50 ist ein Towerkühler mit einem 120mm-Lüfter, der mittels einer Backplate auf dem Mainboard befestigt wird und dessen Standard-Lüfter einen Luftdurchsatz von 104 m3/h bei einer Umdrehungszahl von 200 RPM hat.


*8. Test – Temperatur*
Nun muss der Macho die Lüfterblätter schwingen und sich im Temperaturtest zwei weiteren Kühlern stellen, dem A50 von Corsair und dem Intel Boxed-Kühler.
Das Verfahren um den Macho im Bezug auf seine Kühlleistung zu Testen wurde folgendermaßen durchgeführt: Es gab pro Kühler zwei Testdurchläufe, bei denen die Drehzahl des Lüfters im Bios auf 50% bzw. 100% eingestellt wurde. Bei der Messung der Temperaturen kam das Programm Core Temp zum Einsatz, wobei aus den Temperaturen der vier Prozessorkerne der Mittelwert gebildet wurde.
Die Temeratur im Idle wurde gemessen, während der PC sich im Desktopbetrieb befand und die CPU-Auslastung sich im einstelligen Bereich befand.
Um die Temeratur des Prozessors unter Last zu ermitteln wurden zwei Programme benutzt: zum einen Prime95 (small FFTs) um maximale Hitze zu erzeugen, zum anderen das Spiel Anno 2070, um eine normale Aufheizung des Prozessors in Spielen oder Anwendungen zu erreichen.
Um einen repräsentativen Temperaturwert in Prime95 zu erhalten, wurden drei Durchläufe gemacht, wobei jeweils ein Durchlauf 30 Minuten dauerte, am Ende wurde die mittlere Temperatur der drei Durchläufe berechnet.
Die Temeratur, die der Prozessor im Spiel Anno 2070 erreichte wurde nach ungefähr einer Stunde Spielen gemessen.
Die Umgebungstemperatur betrug ca. 22°C.


Sowohl bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 100%, als auch bei 50%, kann sich der HR-02 Macho vor allem im Stresstest, aber auch in Spielen deutlich vom Corsair A50 und erst recht vom Intel Boxed-Kühler absetzen. Während der A50 die CPU noch in einem guten Rahmen kühl hält, versagt der Boxed-Kühler selbst bei voller Drehzahl spätestens im Stresstest, während der Macho auch mit gedrosseltem Lüfter die CPU unter Volllast mit 54,7°C kühl hält. Das Diagramm zeigt, dass der Macho auch noch bei halbierter Lüfterdrehzahl ein gutes Ergebnis liefert, während der Boxed-Kühler - wer hätte es gedacht - gefühlte drei Ligen unter Thermalrights Kandidaten spielt.
Der Macho liefert also durchweg ein sehr gutes Ergebnis in Sachen kühlleistung ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*9. Bemerkung zur Lautstärke*
Leider steht mir kein Gerät zur Lautstärkemessung zur Verfügung, weshalb ich an dieser Stelle auf Diagramme verzichten muss.
Es bleibt aber zu sagen, dass der Lüfter für mich selbst sogar bei einer Drehzahl von 100% kaum aus dem Gehäuse heraus wahrzunehmen ist und ich ihn nur höre, wenn ich bei geöffnetem Gehäuse ca. 20cm vom Lüfter entfernt bin.


*10. Impressionen*

Der Macho in Action




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die glänzende Kontaktfläche zur CPU - himmlisch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue TY-147 Lüfter mit seiner schwarz-weißen Farbgebung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der massive Kühlkörper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*11. Fazit*
Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, er überzeugt nicht nur durch hohe Kühlleistung bei geringer Lautstärke, sondern macht auch optisch, nicht zuletzt durch die neue Farbgebung des Lüfters, einiges her. Durch das erweiterte Zubehör eignet sich die Revision A des beliebten Kühlers nicht nur für PC-Liehaber mit einem Sochel 2011-System, sondern auch für solche, die keinen 15cm langen Schraubenzieher im Werkzeugkasten haben. Das einzige Manko, das der Kühler aufweist ist, dass er RAM-Bänke oder PCI-Slots blockieren könnte, weshalb man sich vor dem Kauf informieren sollte, ob diese weit genug vom Prozessorsockel entfernt sind (die RAM-Bänke sollten mindestens 4cm und die PCI-Slots je nach dem, ob eine Karte mit oder ohne Backplate verbaut wird, 5-6cm vom Prozessorsockel entfernt sein).
Als Tester kann ich diesen Kühler guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen und freue mich, ein solches Prachtstück in meinem Rechner haben zu dürfen.

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) erhält von mir aufgrund der Probleme mit RAM- und PCI-Slots *9 von 10* Punkten.


*12. Gedrehte Montage*

Dank einem Tipp von ct5010 habe ich im Nachhinein noch getestet, ob sich das "Kühler kollidiert mit RAM- und eventuell auch mit dem PCI-Slot"-Problem durch die gedrehte Montage des Kühlers beheben lässt.
Wird der Kühler in Standardposition (Lüfter zeigt in Richtung der RAM-Bänke) montiert, verhindert er, wie schon erwähnt, die Besetzung der RAM-Bank, die der CPU am nächsten ist und könnte Probleme bereiten, wenn im ersten PCI-Slot eine Grafikkarte mit Backplate verbaut werden soll. 
Dreht man den Kühler um 180°, gibt es keine Probleme mit dem Arbeitsspeicher (solange dieser keinen allzu ausladenden Heatspreader besitzt), das PCI-Slot-Problem bleibt aber weiterhin bestehen.
Wird der Kühler um 90° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht (Kühler zeigt zum Gehäusedeckel), kann der Arbeitsspeicher ebenfalls ohne Probleme eingesetzt werden, der oberste PCI-Slot kann aber auf keinen Fall mehr genutzt werden.
Wird der Kühler aber um 90° im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht montiert (Lüfter zeigt in Richtung der PCI-Slots), kann man sowohl alle RAM-Bänke nutzen, als auch eine PCI-Steckkarte verwenden, die über eine Backplate verfügt. Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Position ist, dass die Grafikkarte durch den Luftstrom des Lüfters auch von hinten ein wenig gekühlt.


*13. Lüfterloser Betrieb*

Ebenfalls dank ct5010 habe ich den Kühler nun auch noch komplett ohne Lüfter getestet. Hierbei wurde mit genau derselben Konfiguration (also selbe Übertaktung usw.) getestet, wie es auch beim Haupttest der Fall war.
Um dem Kühler alles abzuverlangen wurden die Gehäuselüfter auf die niedrigste Geschwindigkeit eingestellt, die die Lüftersteuerung des NZXT Phantom 410 zulies und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
Im Idle liefert der Macho selbst ohne eigenen Lüfter ein besseres Ergebnis als der A50 von Corsair. Im Stresstest und im Spielebetrieb heizt sich die CPU dann aber doch um einiges mehr auf, als mit montiertem Lüfter: während der der Lüfter es bei Vollgas noch schafft, die CPU in Anno 2070 bei knapp 43°C zu halten, schafft der Kühlkörper alleine "nur" noch 57,5°C. Auch im Stresstest steigt die Temperatur von 51°C um 11K auf 62°C an, wenn auf den Lüfter verzichtet wird. Angesichts dessen, dass der zu kühlende i5-3570K mit erhöhtem Takt und erhöhter Spannung betrieben wird und der Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht für einen passiven Prozessorkühler optimiert ist, ist dies dennoch ein erstaunliches Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung: Nachträglich wurde der Kühler auch noch komplett passiv (d.h. auch die Gehäuselüfter wurden ausgeschaltet) getestet. Der Prozessor war in diesem Fall jedoch nicht übertaktet und erreichte nach 90 Minuten Anno 2070 eine Temperatur von 96°C. (Weder das Gehäuse, noch dessen Standort unter dem Schreibtisch waren für den Betrieb unter diesen Umständen optimal.)


*14. Fazit 2*

Durch seine Fähigkeit, auch ohne Lüfter ein gutes Ergebnis in Sachen Kühlung abzuliefern und die Tatsache, dass der Kühler durch gedrehte Montage keine RAM-Bänke oder PCI-Slots blockiert, verdient sich der HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW= von Thermalright noch nachträglich einen Punkt hinzu und erhält deshalb *10 von 10* Punkten. Der Kühler ist sowohl für Übertakter, als auch für Silentfans bestens geeignet und ich würde ihn bedingungslos weiterempfehlen.


*15. Test im zweiten System*

Da ich jetzt auch die Gelegenheit hatte, den Kühler auch in einem anderen System zu testen, wird der Test noch ein weiteres Mal erweitert.
Das zweite Testsystem besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5-760
Mobo: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
RAM: 4GB Corsair C8
Grafik: Asus EAH 5450 Silent
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Blackstorm Raidmax (je ein 120mm-Lüfter vorne und hinten)
Was noch zu erwähnen ist: Das zeite System hat, im Gegensatz zum ersten System mehr Platz neben dem Gehäuse und eine Seitenwand, die hauptsächlich aus einem Gitter besteht.

Die unverkennbare Tatsache, dass die CPU im zweiten Test deutlich kühler bleibt, als im ersten ist wohl der fast offenen Gehäusewand und dem luftigeren Stellplatz des zweiten Systems geschuldet, denn so kann mehr kühle Luft von außen in das Gehäuse strömen.
Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo ist ein kleiner Turmkühler, der einen 92mm-Lüfter besitzt, welcher bis zu 2200 Umdrehungen in der Minute auf die Waage bringt. 
Auf den Test des Boxed-Kühlers wurde verzichtet, da die CPU zu hohe Temperaturen erriechte. Auf den Test mit Anno 2070 wurde aufgrund fehlender Grafikleistung ebenfalls verzichtet.
Der Macho schlägt sich auch hier besser, als sein Konkurrent, wobei er auch deutlich leiser seine Arbeit verrichtet. Lediglich im lüfterlosen Betrieb hat die Konkurrenz die Nase vorn, der Grund: Durch das Gitter in der Seitenwand kann im Inneren des Gehäuses kein konstanter Luftzug entstehen, was für lüfterlose Kühler ein großer Nachteil ist. Dennoch bleibt zu sagen, dass der Macho sich auch in diesem Test gut schlägt und der Konkurrenz vorzuziehen ist (denn wenn ein System passiv gekühlt werden soll, dann ist auch das Gehäuse und das Lüfterkonzept darauf ausgelegt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (23. September 2012)

Den hier nehme ich mir mal für Bilder


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. September 2012)

Und noch einen für die Diagramme


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Oktober 2012)

So, der Test ist beendet und das Thema ist veröffentlicht.
Ich freue mich über Lob und Kritik und wünsche euch nochmal viel Spaß beim lesen 

Sobald ich kann, wird der Kühler noch in einem anderen PC getsetet und auch mit in den Thread aufgenommen.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Danke für den Test!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Danke für den Test!


 
Danke für das Feedback


----------



## aliriza (2. Oktober 2012)

Bist du dir sicher mit den TY-147 ? ich denke TY-140 oder 141


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Test, nur die Bilder finde ich etwas klein, aber sonst absolut Top.


----------



## ct5010 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

schöner Test! Leider vermisse ich noch die semipassiven Tests, der Macho ist ja nur ein HR-02 ohne Vernickelung und so ein Schnickschnack, der HR-02 war eigentlich für den lüfterlosen Betrieb konzipiert  Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man den Kühler in beide Richtungen ohne Kollisionen mit den RAMs einbauen kann (oben wird eine Richtung gezeigt => Kollision) Sonst echt netter Test


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. Oktober 2012)

Danke für das Lob 



aliriza schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher mit den TY-147 ? ich denke TY-140 oder 141



Laut PC-Cooling und Thermalright ist es der TY-147, eben mit nerer Farbgebung.



> Leider vermisse ich noch die semipassiven Tests, der Macho ist ja nur ein HR-02 ohne Vernickelung und so ein Schnickschnack, der HR-02 war eigentlich für den lüfterlosen Betrieb konzipiert  Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man den Kühler in beide Richtungen ohne Kollisionen mit den RAMs einbauen kann (oben wird eine Richtung gezeigt => Kollision)



Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, aber danke, dass Du es erwähnt hast 
Da wir ja morgen einen Feiertag haben werde ich das dann sofort nachholen und den Test erweitern


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Oktober 2012)

Toller Test..


----------



## ct5010 (2. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, aber danke, dass Du es erwähnt hast
> Da wir ja morgen einen Feiertag haben werde ich das dann sofort nachholen und den Test erweitern


 
Yay  Freue mich schon auf die Resultate!


EDIT: Ach ja, komplett passiv wäre natürlich auch toll, kannst ja versuchen auf 3,1 GHz oder so zu untertakten und dann -0,15V bis -0,16V Offset zu machen. Bei meinem i5-3450 schaff ich -0,16 aber ich will auf Nummer sicher gehen daher "nur" -0,15V Offset, spart auch ne Menge Energie und Wärme.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Oktober 2012)

Gerade eben habe ich den Kühler in allen möglichen Positionen eingebaut, das Ergebnis kann im Startpost betrachtet werden.
Der passive Test beginnt jetzt gleich und ich muss sagen: es wird interessant


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

noch ein Tipp: Beim passiven Betrieb würde ich den Kühler um 90° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht montieren, damit die Luft mehr "Fläche" zum natürlichen Aufstieg hat. Ohne den Lüfter an der CPU dürfte der oberste PCI-Slot dann auch erreichbar sein, oder? Ach ja,  für deine Arbeit!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Oktober 2012)

Wird er gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht, dann blockiert der hintere Teil des Kühlblocks den PCI-Slot, da hilft es nichts den Lüfter wegzulassen 

Ich habe mich beim passiven Test dazu entschieden, den Kühler wirklich zu fordern, weil ich echt begeistert bin von dem Produkt 
Das heißt, die CPU bleibt auf 4GHz und 1,05V, die Gehäuselüfter drehen auf der niedrigsten Stufe, die meine Lüftersteuerung zulässt und der Kühler wird in Standardposition montiert (was in der Praxis wohl recht unintelligent wäre ).


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Probiers mal komplett ohne Airflow  Soll ja angeblich auch klappen, als der normale HR-02 vorgestellt wurde (der HR-02 kühlt durch die verlöteten Alulamellen allerdings ca. 5° besser)



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wird er gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht, ...


 
Was wäre, wenn du den IM Uhrzeigersinn drehst?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Oktober 2012)

Könnte ich auch noch machen 
Das einzige was dann noch pustet sind die Graka und das Netzteil 
Nur schade dass mein Netzteil den lautesten Lüfter in meinem PC hat 

Wird er IM Uhrzeigersinn gedreht gibt's keinerlei Probleme, weder mit dem RAM, noch mit dem PCI-Slot


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann kannste dem ja 10/10 Punkten geben  Und wenn man den Lüfter draufschraubt, gibt es dann Probleme?  Sorry dass ich nerve und ggf. deine komplette WLP aufbrauche  

Zum Glück habe ich ein be quiet! L8, das ist definitiv nicht laut, und keine aktive GraKa  Werde mir den Macho auf jeden Fall auch bestellen! Epischer Kühler!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem 
Jetzt bin ich froh dass ich mir ausversehen 2 mal die MX-2 gekauft habe 

Selbst wenn man den Lüfter anbringt gibt es keine Probleme mehr 

Nach dem passiven Test wird die Benotung geändert 
Bis jetzt war ich noch von keinem Kühler so begeistert (habe mich bis jetzt auch noch nie so intensiv damit beschäftigt).

Edit: So, der passive Test ist auch abgeschlossen 
Danke nocheinmal an ct5010 für den Tipp und an alle für das positive Feedback


----------



## ct5010 (3. Oktober 2012)

Wär noch geiler wenn du den komplett ohne Lüfter testen würdest aber das will ich dir jetzt auch nicht antun  Wie lange hast du denn Prime etc. laufen lassen?


----------



## Festplatte (5. Oktober 2012)

Geiler Kühler, habe ich heute eingebaut!  Danke, für das Review!


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Passivwerte (wobei es sich ja eigentlich um Semipassivwerte handelt ) erscheinen mir irgendwie unrealistisch ... (ich hatte selbst bei COD einen Absturz). Nach welcher Zeit hast du gemessen?
Könntest du in der Liste die Neuerungen dick formatieren, damit sie uns schön ins Auge stechen?
Ansonsten finde ich den Test super.


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

Du hast doch einen "älteren" i5-2500K, der verbraucht nunmal etwas mehr Strom und gibt somit auch mehr Wärme ab


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Oktober 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Nach welcher Zeit hast du gemessen?


 
In Prime95 nach einer halben Stunde und in Anno nach ca. einer Stunde.

Edit: Die Neuerungen wurden fett markiert


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (6. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöner Test, bestätigt meine Absicht mir ebenfalls einen Macho zu kaufen 
Ich habe nur noch eine Frage zu dem beigelegten TY-147: Hat er Lagergeräusche? Weil dies habe ich von dem TY-141 gehört, ist dies beim TY-147 verbessert worden?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Oktober 2012)

Also ich konnte keinerlei Lagergeräusche feststellen, der Lüfter ist bis jetzt der leiseste, den ich in den Händen hatte


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (6. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt schonmal sehr gut und verlockend 
Danke!


----------



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nö der TY-147 ist eigentlich nur ein TY-141 in anderer Farbe. Er hat auch nur GANZ GANZ GERINGE Lagergeräusche.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. Oktober 2012)

Kleines Update: Habe gerade eben den Test im zweiten System abgeschlossen 
Morgen abend wenn ich wieder daheim bin gibt's dann die Ergebnisse im Startpost zu sehen


----------



## Pixy (7. Oktober 2012)

Sehr sehr schöner Test.
Werde den Kühler auch kaufen, für einen zweit Rechner.

Liest sich auch richtig gut.
Thermalright verkauft so viel Kühler wie noch nie.
Seit Wochen liest man immer nur Thermalright.


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> In Prime95 nach einer halben Stunde und in Anno nach ca. einer Stunde.
> Edit: Die Neuerungen wurden fett markiert


Das erklärt natürlich vieles ...
Aber spiele ich Anno nur eine halbe Stunde. Ne. Eher so 2 Stunden. Könntest du bitte einen Test über diesen Zeitraum machen. Mich würde es interessieren, ob der Prozessor deswegen abstürzt. Beim Passiven ist es etwa wie bei einer Wakü: Normalerweise sagt ein Test über 6 Stunden erst etwas aus. Vielleicht gab es nur bei meiner CPU Auslesefehler, aber mir kommen die Temperaturen verdammt niedrig vor.
Wie gesagt, das ist nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Und ansonsten danke ich dir vielmals für diesen tollen Test. 
Außerdem: Ich werde diesen Kühler vermutlich für einen Bekannten kaufen.


LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test, bestätigt meine Absicht mir ebenfalls einen Macho zu kaufen
> Ich habe nur noch eine Frage zu dem beigelegten TY-147: Hat er Lagergeräusche? Weil dies habe ich von dem TY-141 gehört, ist dies beim TY-147 verbessert worden?


Ja mein "alter" hatte bei 5V leise Schleifgeräusche. Aber diese waren durch das Gehäuse kaum wahrnehmbar. Im Officebetrieb, während dem man dies bemerken könnte, war das leise Fiepen meines Bildschirm lauter und ärgerlicher. Als leisesten Lüfter würde ich den TY-147 nicht bezeichnen, aber das ist ja die subjektive Wertung eines jeden. Zumal meine 9 günstigen T.B. Silence auf 4V mindestens genauso leise sind.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. Oktober 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Das erklärt natürlich vieles ...
> Aber spiele ich Anno nur eine halbe Stunde. Ne. Eher so 2 Stunden. Könntest du bitte einen Test über diesen Zeitraum machen. Mich würde es interessieren, ob der Prozessor deswegen abstürzt. Beim Passiven ist es etwa wie bei einer Wakü: Normalerweise sagt ein Test über 6 Stunden erst etwas aus. Vielleicht gab es nur bei meiner CPU Auslesefehler, aber mir kommen die Temperaturen verdammt niedrig vor.


 
Dann werde ich heute Abend mal noch ne gepflegte Rund Anno zocken


----------



## ct5010 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bitte komplett passiv


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. Oktober 2012)

Zählt ein Tischaufbau als komplett passiv?


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (7. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht meinte er, dass du die Luft während der Messung anhalten sollst, damit absolut kein Luftstrom mehr herrscht 
Ne Spaß beiseite, wenn der TY-147 wirklich schleifen sollte, kommt halt ein Scythe Slipstream drauf, mMn fast Referenz auf Kühlern.


----------



## Pixy (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube man kann sich ein klackern/schleifen auch irgendwie einbilden oder?
Es sind doch bereits doppelt gekugelte Lager, diese hört man normal nun wirklich nicht.

Ich bin nur verwundert, weil es tatsache Leute hier gibt, die selbst über einen 20€ teuren Be Quiet Silent Pro meckern, weil sie tatsächlich ein klackern hören wollen.
Andere lassen einen Silent Noiseblocker mit 500 U/min laufen, da sie ihn bei 700 U/min hören.

Also ehrlich, man kann auch übertreiben, am besten PC einfach auslassen, wenns zu laut ist.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich sehr gutes Review 

Ich hab auch den Macho, allerdings noch Das "normale" Modell. Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Teil. Er kühlt meinen FX-6100, der ja an sich schon ein unglaublicher Hitzkopf ist so gut, dass es mir selbst ohne Lüfter und mit 1,4V Vcore nicht möglich war ein anständiges Burn-In hinzukriegen (finde ich irgendwie komisch). Jetzt mir der Coollaboratory Liquid Pro hält er ihn auf annehmbaren 62°C und das bei 4,4Ghz und 1,46V, einem unglaublich hohen Wert, der leider nötig ist, um meinen Bulli stabil zu betreiben 
Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## ct5010 (7. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Zählt ein Tischaufbau als komplett passiv?


 
Nein  Also theoretisch schon aber es ist halt alles offener und somit sind die Temps geringer als im Gehäuse


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Nein  Also theoretisch schon aber es ist halt alles offener und somit sind die Temps geringer als im Gehäuse


 
Gut, dass ich es doch nicht gemacht habe.
Bin gerade dabei, den Test noch um das zweite System zu erweitern 

Edit: Test im zweiten System is online, jetzt wird Anno gespielt  (alle Lüfter aus, bis auf die vom Netzteil und der Grafikkarte )

Nochmal Edit: 
So, genug Anno gespielt  eine Mission dürfte recht realistisch sein, hat eineinhalb Stunden gedauert.
Diesmal waren wie gesagt alle Lüfter bis auf die von Netzteil und Graka ausgeschaltet, was dazu führte, dass der Prozessor bis zu 96°C heiß wurde  (jedoch ohne Abstürze oder sonstige Überlastungserscheinungen, der Prozessor war dieses Mal nicht übertaktet).
Ich denke mal, dass das trotzdem eine relativ gute Leistung ist, das das Gehäuse auch unter dem Schreibtisch steht und die warme Luft sich deshalb darüber auch ordentlich staut.
Das Ergebnis wird noch im Startpost vermerkt.


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Der TX3 Evo hat einen 92mm-Lüfter


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich doch geschrieben, stand da was anderes?


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja jetzt hast du es geändert


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

Mist, ich wurde durchschaut


----------



## Raketenjoint (8. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich es doch nicht gemacht habe.
> Bin gerade dabei, den Test noch um das zweite System zu erweitern
> 
> Edit: Test im zweiten System is online, jetzt wird Anno gespielt  (alle Lüfter aus, bis auf die vom Netzteil und der Grafikkarte )
> ...


Danke für deine Mühe! Dann habe ich mich doch nicht geirrt. Vermutlich hat er sich runtergetaktet. 
Ich wollte nur nicht, dass jemand so kommt:
"Mein PC ist wegen dir Abgestürzt, weil die CPU im Passivbetrieb zu heiß wurde. Du hast doch nur 65°C gemessen ..."
Also die Quintessenz ist: 
Semipassiv
 im Idle 
 bei Spielen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Semipassiv
> im Idle
> bei Spielen


 
Würde ich nicht sagen, semipassiv (also Gehäuselüfter laufen noch, der Kühler hat aber keinen eigenen Lüfter) ist durchweg zu empfehlen. So betreibe ich ihn momentan auch.
Aber komplett passiv (Gehäuselüfter sin auch aus) ist in Anwendungen nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann werde ich ihn wohl doch semipassiv laufen lassen müssen  Nur dass die Gehäuselüfter anspringen, falls die CPU-Temperatur eine bestimmte Grenze erreicht hat.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich müsste mal testen wie die Temperaturen sind wenn ich dem Gehäuse mehr Platz lasse...


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja so viel niedriger werden sie nicht sein...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde schon alleine wegen der Festplatten, Spannungswandler und anderen Bauteilen auf der Platine wenigstens vorne und hinten einen Lüfter betreiben, damit etwas Luftbewegung vorherrscht. Auch wenn genug Mesh im Gehäuse vorhanden ist, halte ich einen komplett passiven Betrieb als risikoreicher bezüglich der Ausfallgefahr von Komponenten.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (8. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Naja so viel niedriger werden sie nicht sein...


 
Hab's gerade getestet. 6K weniger sind schon drin, aber bei den Temperaturen macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr 
Schnell wieder die Lüfter einstöpseln


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Hab's gerade getestet. 6K weniger sind schon drin, aber bei den Temperaturen macht das auch keinen Unterschied mehr
> Schnell wieder die Lüfter einstöpseln



Naja von 96° auf 90° das würde ich meiner CPU nicht zu muten. Kannst du bei deinem Mainboard vielleicht irgendwie eine Zieltemperatur einstellen oder so, dann geht der Lüfter erst dann an wenn die CPU heiß wird 

Und Lüfter einstöpseln ist eine gute Idee 



h.101 schrieb:


> Ich würde schon alleine wegen der Festplatten, Spannungswandler und anderen Bauteilen auf der Platine wenigstens vorne und hinten einen Lüfter betreiben, damit etwas Luftbewegung vorherrscht. Auch wenn genug Mesh im Gehäuse vorhanden ist, halte ich einen komplett passiven Betrieb als risikoreicher bezüglich der Ausfallgefahr von Komponenten.


 
Ich nicht die brauchen keine Luft der Aldi PC meiner Mutter ohne Lüfter (bis auf NT, übrigens falschrum montiert sodass es nichts ausmacht, und CPU-Lüfter) lebt auch noch.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

Ne Zieltemperatur kann ich schon einstellen, aber da dreht er dann nur langsamer wenn er nicht gebraucht wird 

Der Aldi-PC schafft es gahz ohne Lüfter?


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Doch CPU-Lüfter  Kann man aber nicht mehr als "Lüfter" bezeichnen ist eher eine Turbine :/
Ach ja, probier mal SpeedFan


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

Schaltet SpeenFan die Lüfter auch aus?


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja musst die Lüfterkurve halt auf 0% anklicken


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich nicht die brauchen keine Luft der Aldi PC meiner Mutter ohne Lüfter (bis auf NT, übrigens falschrum montiert sodass es nichts ausmacht, und CPU-Lüfter) lebt auch noch.



Wobei ein Aldi Rechner wohl nicht unbedingt den gleichen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird wie ein zusammengestellter Gaming-PC. Wie gesagt, ich halte den Ausfall von Komponenten nur für wahrscheinlicher, wissen muss das jeder für sich. Ich kenne mich mit Wasserkühlung zwar nicht aus, habe aber auch schon öfters gelesen dass selbst da ein gewisser Luftzug empfohlen wird.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja musst die Lüfterkurve halt auf 0% anklicken



Gleich mal testen 



h.101 schrieb:


> Wobei ein Aldi Rechner wohl nicht unbedingt den gleichen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird wie ein zusammengestellter Gaming-PC. Wie gesagt, ich halte den Ausfall von Komponenten nur für wahrscheinlicher, wissen muss das jeder für sich. Ich kenne mich mit Wasserkühlung zwar nicht aus, habe aber auch schon öfters gelesen dass selbst da ein gewisser Luftzug empfohlen wird.


 
Ich würde nie ganz auf die Lüfter verzichten (zumal es ja auch Lüfter gibt, die es schon allein wegen ihrem Aussehen wert sind, eingebaut zu werden )


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Ich würde nie ganz auf die Lüfter verzichten (zumal es ja auch Lüfter gibt, die es schon allein wegen ihrem Aussehen wert sind, eingebaut zu werden )


 
Eben, wer auf Licht steht oder sein Gehäuse mit Fenster in Szene setzen will nimmt Enermax. Oder aber ein paar Silent Wings, eLoops, Wing Boosts usw für die schlichte Eleganz... Ich persönlich finde, dass ein paar ordentliche Lüfter, welche vielleicht per Steuerung geregelt werden, extrem leise sein können und dennoch die Wärmeabfuhr gewährleisten, während sie auch noch schön anzusehen sind.

Übrigens, ein netter Review von dir!  Einzig die Bilder hätten in größerer Auflösung sein können für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Übrigens, ein netter Review von dir!  Einzig die Bilder hätten in größerer Auflösung sein können für meinen Geschmack.


 
Danke 
Bei den Bildern dachte ich ich nehme Rücksicht auf diejenigen mit langsamerer Internetverbindung


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das ist kein doofer Gedanke. Bei meinem ließ ich es dann so, auch wenn es einige Internetleitungen und den Arbeitsspeicher mancher Rechner überfordern könnte.  Ich mag halt schöne große Bilder mit scharfen Details... Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Album erstellen mit Originalauflösung und im Review noch einen Link dazu einbinden?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist kein doofer Gedanke. Bei meinem ließ ich es dann so, auch wenn es einige Internetleitungen und den Arbeitsspeicher mancher Rechner überfordern könnte.  Ich mag halt schöne große Bilder mit scharfen Details... Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Album erstellen mit Originalauflösung und im Review noch einen Link dazu einbinden?


 
Gute Idee, aber ich hab die Bilder leider nicht mehr in höherer Auflösung 
Beim nächsten Test mach ich das dann mit dem Album, versprochen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. Oktober 2012)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber ich hab die Bilder leider nicht mehr in höherer Auflösung
> Beim nächsten Test mach ich das dann mit dem Album, versprochen


 
Joah, ist ja nicht so dass man bisher nichts erkennt auf deinen Bildern. War halt eine Idee von mir für einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Auflösung und performantem Seitenaufbau.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, im nächsten Test wird's umgesetzt 
Ich sollte nicht immer alles löschen von dem ich denke ich bräuchte es nicht mehr


----------



## busbauen (25. Dezember 2012)

danke 
hat mir geholfen


----------



## Grunert (25. Dezember 2012)

Hmm also mich stört der Lüfter mit seinem lauten Lager.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist der Lüfter völlig ungeeignet für leise Systeme


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (25. Dezember 2012)

Also meiner hat keine Lagergeräusche...


----------



## Festplatte (26. Dezember 2012)

Meiner hatte am Anfang leichte Lagergeräusche,  jetzt sind die von selbst verschwunden!   Echt ein Top Kühler!


----------



## tanes2012 (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke für schönen Test. Aus deinem Test habe ich für diesen Luftkühler entschieden, alles Top.

LG


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke!

Freut mich, wenn ich Leuten damit helfen konnte


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2013)

schöner test! wenn ich bei luftkühlung bleibe, wirds höchstwarscheinlich der macho. wenn du noch nerv auf einen weiteren test hast, probier doch mal aus, was der macho mit 120er lüfter drauf sagt. platztechnisch dürfte es dann bei "normaler" einbauweise (lüfter pustet richtung gehäuserückseite und sitzt über den rambänken) keinerlei kollision mehr geben, zumindest mit dem ram. die leistung sollte sich auch nur unmerklich verändern.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (13. Januar 2013)

Erstmal danke für das Lob 
Ich bin momentan zwar nicht zuhause, aber wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen Zeit finden sollte kann ich das mal machen


----------



## Sanyassin (13. Januar 2013)

Da kannst auch den Macho 120 direkt verbauen oder testen. Ist ein bisschen kompakter und im vergelich zum großen Macho gibt es nur geringe Unterscheide in der Kühlleistung.

Das Konzept des Kühlers ist halt gut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2013)

der macho 120 hat aber auch einen geringeren abstand vom pcb zur untersten kühlfinne. wodurch der bei mir zum beispiel nicht passen wird. ich musste bei meinem arctiv freezer extreme v2 auf der einen seite 3 finnen entfernen, damit ich überhaupt einen anderen kühler als die kreissäge nutzen kann.


----------



## Sanyassin (13. Januar 2013)

hmm der Kühlblock des Macho 120 ist ja nicht zentral unter dem Kühler, so dass vielleicht eine 180Grad Drehung Dir Freiraum gibt,
denn so soll er ja auch lt. Thermalright verbaut werden :

Thermalright Macho 120 - CPU Kuehler

gilt auch für den großen Macho...


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2013)

bei meinem board wäre höchstens ein 90° drehung mit der eigendlichen lüfterseite zu den rams. aber durch die kleinen haken auf den kühlfinnen würde die leistung vermutlich etwas beeinträchtigt werden.. also beim lüfter seitlich angebracht.

mh, mir ist auch grad aufgefallen, dass ein 120er auf dem gorßen macho nicht nötig ist. nur ein 140 mit quadratischem rahmen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. April 2013)

Moin zusammen !

Ich habe mir den Macho Rev. A (BW) gestern auch eingebaut und bin schlicht begeistert !
Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal den Mugen II im Einsatz, muss aber sagen, dass die Entwicklung dieser Monster ganz klar weiter voran getrieben wurde, wie man an dem Macho erkennen kann. - Schönes Ding und die Hersteller haben an alles gedacht !

Nur eine Frage bleibt für mich noch offen:

Wenn man mal ganz genau von oben auf das Mainboard schaut, fällt bei mir auf, dass der Macho nicht ganz gerade (parallel zu den Rändern des MB) sitzt, sondern leicht schräg... 
- Können das andere User bestätigen oder ist mir da an einer Stelle der Installation ein Fehler unterlaufen ??

Laut Explosionszeichnung wurde alles korrekt installiert und die Kühlleistung ist auch super (1h prime95 = Temperaturen von durchschnittlich 43 Grad Celsius).
Wenn man seitlich auf das MB guckt, sieht man auch, das der Kühlkörper genau auf der CPU liegt... von daher bin ich was die "ungerade" Lage angeht etwas verwirrt.


----------



## rhyn2012 (30. April 2013)

@@ Snak3  ich kann das bestätigen!

gestern den selben kühler gekauft, eingebaut und der sitz ebenfals schief   --> Luftstrom Richtung leicht Richtung Oberseite des Gehäuses... Woran kann das liegen?

Was mir leider noch aufgefallen ist, nach ein paar stunden fing er an leicht zu klackern.. so ein unrundes Laufgeräusch. Was kann das sein?


MFG


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. April 2013)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> @@ Snak3  ich kann das bestätigen!
> 
> gestern den selben kühler gekauft, eingebaut und der sitz ebenfals schief   --> Luftstrom Richtung leicht Richtung Oberseite des Gehäuses... Woran kann das liegen?
> 
> ...



Du hast den aber auch generell so eingebaut, dass die Luftstromrichtung in Richtung der Gehäuserückseite geht oder ??

Das Klackern kann ich nicht bestätigen... ist das denn bei dir seitdem konstant oder sporadisch ?


----------



## rhyn2012 (30. April 2013)

seit gestern eher sporadisch. mal bei schnellen mal bei langsamen Drehzahlen.

jo, in Richtung Rückseite hab ich ihn verbaut


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. April 2013)

Hmmm... hab ich nicht bisher.

Vielleicht haste ne Monatagsversion erwischt


----------



## rhyn2012 (30. April 2013)

will ich nicht hoffen, musste ca 50 km fahren um den zu kaufen und das in einem kleinen Shop, indem sich ein Umtausch als kompliziert und sehr lange dauernd auswirken würde xD

Aber ich muss mal was zum Kühler sagen: Unter Volllast ist er genau so laut wie der Arctic Freezer 13 Proden ich zuvor hatte.
Überall liest man, der Arctic sei viel lauter, das ist nicht der Fall!!!

Vielleicht Messbar, aber nicht wirklich spürbar.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (30. April 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt meinen Corei5 2500k von 3,3 auf 4,1 Ghz übertaktet, wobei ich unter einer Stunde prime95 nicht über 58 Grad Celsius komme.

Da mein Netzteil nicht wirklich leise ist und die Sapphire 7950 Boost auch unter Spielelast eine gewisse Geräuschkulisse entwickelt, habe ich überhaupt keine akustischen Probleme bei mir, die mich stören (bezüglich des Macho).

Wenn man die Last durch Spiele entwickelt finde ich das sowieso unkritisch, da man entweder über seine Lautsprecher oder über das Headset mehr Lautstärke entwickelt... und wenn ich am PC sitze und nicht zocke, dann läuft eigentlich auch immer Musik, die sämtliche Geräusche aus dem Tower ebenfalls übertont


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (30. April 2013)

Las den Lüfter bitte mal die Woche einlaufen. Falls er dann immer noch sporadisch klackert dann schick mir deine Adresse per PN inklusive Link zu diesem Thread, dann schick ich dir einen neuen Lüfter.

Im übrigen ist der Macho nur wirklich leise wenn der Lüfter richtig geregelt wird. Bei deiner CPU sollte der gar nicht erst über 800 rpm laufen, auch unter Vollast nicht. Wenn das Board hier nicht vernünftig regelt, kann kein Kühler leiser sein 
Die Asrock Boards sind bei der Regelung so oder so eher sehr bescheiden. Kenne ich von meinen privaten Mainboards zu Hause.


----------



## rhyn2012 (30. April 2013)

Wow, super  Das würde den elend langen Umtausch weg umgehen.

Ich werde ihn nun eine Woche laufen lassen, und hoffe das sich das dann bessert/verschwindet.
Wenn nicht melde ich mich bei dir per PN. 

Ja ASRock. macht es Sinn, den Lüfter im Bios - Uefi also permanent auf ca. 800 U/Min zu stellen..?

Werde das gleich mal testen 


MFG

So ,da ich keinen festen Wert fix einstellen konnte, habe ich die Target-Temp mal auf 59 grad angehoben, und die Drehzahl auf Stufe 2 ~800 U/Min. 

Ich hoffte, beim Zocken erreiche ich maximal ~55 Grad, aber mit den genannten Settings komme ich auf 60-61 Grad CPU Temp :/ 

Verbaut sind desweiteren die standart Fractal 2x 140 mm Gehäuselüfter die auf 7 Volt laufen. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (2. Mai 2013)

Man macht sich allgemein ein bisschen zu verrückt bei den Temperaturen. Wobei ich nicht so ganz verstehen kann warum du auf um die 60° C kommen kannst. Denn das ist für die CPU tatsächlich ein bisschen zu hoch bei der Verwendung eines Machos. 

Du kannst ja mal testen was passiert wenn du die Gehäuselüfter mal auf 12V laufen lassen und sehen ob sich dann die Temperaturen ändern. Eventuell reicht die Gehäusebelüftung nicht ganz. 

Gleich wie.... meld dich mal spätestens am Montag per PN. Bis dahin sollte der Lüfter in jedem Fall eingelaufen sein. Ist dem nicht so.... wie gesagt, ich schick dir dann einen neuen.

Grüße,
Eddy


----------



## rhyn2012 (2. Mai 2013)

Alles klar.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2013)

thx für die einbauanleitung.
meiner wurde heute geliefert und dank der anleitung, wußte ich schonmal was auf mich zukommt. hatte mich anhand der beschreibung für den kühler entschieden.
habs dann allerdings auch anhand der beiliegenden engl. anleitung recht gut hinbekommen  (hatte ja kein inernet beim pc-umbauen)

mortz teil dieser lüfter...


----------



## Dr0p5 (21. Mai 2013)

Kann ich eigentlich die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste problemlos nutzen oder gibt es da noch eine bessere wenn ich den mit einem i7 3770k kombiniere ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. Mai 2013)

Natürlich gibt es noch bessere WLPs, aber wenn du nicht über Alltags-OC hinausgehen willst, müsste die beigelegte ausreichen.
Allerdings sind das nur Vermutungen! Ich habe die beigelegte WLP nicht getestet.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mit der Artic Cooling MX-4 bisher super Erfahrungen gemacht !


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Mai 2013)

Wird der Macho Rev. A auch auf den Sockel 1150 passen?


----------



## alex2210 (22. Mai 2013)

Jop, alle Sockel 1155 und 1156 Kühlen passen auf den Sockel 1150  
Bohrlöcher sind gleich !


----------



## richi666 (11. September 2013)

Hallo eine Frage ! Ich habe einen i7 4770k Prozessor und diesen Luftkühler Hr02 Macho Rev.2 wollte fragen wie hoch hier die Temp ist im Normalen Desktop verbrauch und bei Spielen ?!

Lg


----------



## -Shorty- (11. September 2013)

Möchte mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, ein wirklich gut gelungener Test, gute Gliederung, knappe  Formulierungen. Ich finds echt sehr gut gelungen, dickes Lob auch für die Passiven Tests. Mehr davon


----------

